# De graça



## evansim

Como posso dizer "eles devem fazer um show de graça mesmo" em espanhol?

Não é "ellos deben hacer un show de grátis mismo", é?

"De grátis" é errado?


----------



## Vanda

Parece que sim, gratis funciona.
http://www.wordreference.com/ptes/graça
»





> de graça= gratis;


----------



## Sepstero

evansim said:


> Como posso dizer "eles devem fazer um show de graça mesmo" em espanhol?
> 
> Não é "ellos deben hacer un show de grátis mismo", é?
> 
> "De grátis" é errado?


 
Puedes traducir "de graça" por "gratis" (sin el "de"). "Mesmo", cuando se utiliza para enfatizar, no se traduce por "mismo". Puedes utilizar "realmente o "de veras" (ver el hilo http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=259325&highlight=mesmo)

La frase completa podría ser "ellos deben hacer un show realmente gratis", o algo similar, dependiendo del contexto.


----------



## Mangato

Normalmente cuando los artistas hacen algo "de graça"  suele ser por algún motivo altruista. En este caso suele decirse *espectáculo benéfico* o *show a beneficio de* ...  Show gratis, es correcto pero pero me suena a término poco utilizado, lo más próximo, *show o espectáculo gratuito*,


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Olá:

Eu ouço muito “de gratis”, mas esta errado mesmo:


> *gratis*. Como adjetivo, ‘gratuito’: _«La sal y el agua son gratis»_ (Martínez _Evita_ [Arg. 1995]); y, como adverbio, ‘gratuitamente, sin pagar nada’: _«Nos alojaba gratis»_ (Bryce _Vida_ [Perú 1981]). Debe evitarse en el habla culta la expresión _de gratis,_ que se debe al cruce entre las expresiones sinónimas _gratis_ y _de balde_ (→ balde, 1).
> 
> 
> _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005_
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


 
Abraços.


----------



## evansim

Muito obrigada a todos!


----------



## vf2000

Por aqui se diz "entrada libre"


----------



## Mangato

vf2000 said:


> Por aqui se diz "entrada libre"


 

 Son dos cosas diferentes, o al menos así lo entiemndo yo.

El que unos artistas actúen gratis en un show no quiere decir que los espectadores  tengan entrada libre.


----------



## willy2008

*Gratis* es lo correcto, a beneficio no tiene por que ser gratis al menos por aquí ya que lo recaudado es donado normalmente a entidades.


----------



## vf2000

Mangato said:


> El que unos artistas actúen gratis en un show no quiere decir que los espectadores  tengan entrada libre.



Mangato, a pergunta *<Como posso dizer "eles devem fazer um show de graça mesmo" em espanhol?>*, significa que o público não paga. 

Se o grupo vai tocar em um bar/restaurante e não cobra do dono, mas cobra dos espectadores, o show não é de graça.

Se eu pago pra ver Michael Jackson e também colocam a Madona de graça, não saiu de graça pra mim, portanto a frase não é válida para essa situação.

"De graça" quer dizer que eu não pago pra entrar e se quiser compro a cerveja, a água de côco, o sorvete, queijinho coalho, etc... mas se eu não quiser, não compro nada e não pago nada.

E em espanhol, o que quer dizer "de graça"? Não é ter entrada livre, verdad?


----------



## willy2008

vf2000 said:


> Mangato, a pergunta *<Como posso dizer "eles devem fazer um show de graça mesmo" em espanhol?>*, significa que o público não paga.
> 
> Se o grupo vai tocar em um bar/restaurante e não cobra do dono, mas cobra dos espectadores, o show não é de graça.
> 
> Se eu pago pra ver Michael Jackson e também colocam a Madona de graça, não saiu de graça pra mim, portanto a frase não é válida para essa situação.
> 
> "De graça" quer dizer que eu não pago pra entrar e se quiser compro a cerveja, a água de côco, o sorvete, queijinho coalho, etc... mas se eu não quiser, não compro nada e não pago nada.
> 
> E em espanhol, o que quer dizer "de graça"? Não é ter entrada livre, verdad?


 Não, de graça é *gratis*.


----------



## vf2000

willy2008 said:


> de graça é *gratis*.



É, parece que sim. E o que é "entrada libre"?


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Mangato said:


> Son dos cosas diferentes, o al menos así lo entiemndo yo.
> 
> El que unos artistas actúen gratis en un show no quiere decir que los espectadores tengan entrada libre.


 
 Ah, ahí es donde he oído el "de gratis":

_El artista dio un show gratis_ (No se cobró la entrada, fue un show gratuito).

_El artista dio un show de gratis_ (No le pagaron nada por darlo, si cobraron al público o no, no se especifica).

Sin embargo "de gratis" no es recomendado en el habla culta, por lo que es mejor decir _ad honorem_. 

Saludos.


----------



## Mangato

vf2000 said:


> Mangato, a pergunta *<Como posso dizer "eles devem fazer um show de graça mesmo" em espanhol?>*, significa que o público não paga.
> 
> Se o grupo vai tocar em um bar/restaurante e não cobra do dono, mas cobra dos espectadores, o show não é de graça.
> 
> Se eu pago pra ver Michael Jackson e também colocam a Madona de graça, não saiu de graça pra mim, portanto a frase não é válida para essa situação.
> 
> "De graça" quer dizer que eu não pago pra entrar e se quiser compro a cerveja, a água de côco, o sorvete, queijinho coalho, etc... mas se eu não quiser, não compro nada e não pago nada.
> 
> E em espanhol, o que quer dizer "de graça"? Não é ter entrada livre, verdad?


 
Então, como é que se diz em português, quando o artista que ofrece um show não recebe, para colaborar a favor da causa que seja? Entendia que o artista trabalha de graça. _Artistas se recusam a "trabalhar de graça" para o Google._

Em espanhol 
_- ellos deben de *hacer* un espectáculo *gratis* (sin cobrar)._
_- ellos debe de hacer gratuitamente un espectáculo._
Se consideramos que *gratis* é um advérbio, o adverbio modifica um verbo, um adjetivo ou outro advérbio, exprimindo circunstância de tempo, lugar, modo, dúvida, etc.

Pela contra, se consideramos *gratis* como adjetivo, (gratuito, de balde) quer dizer que o público não paga.

_- ellos deben de hacer un espectáculo gratuito_

Por isso em Espanha para evitar a confusão quando o show é de entrada livre temos preferência por dizer *gratuito.*

Cumprimentos


----------



## vf2000

Mangato, achei interessante a sua colocação e fiquei pensando como esclarecer os pontos que levantas.

Acho que a questão aqui não é entre advérbios ou adjetivos, mas a identificação dos sujeitos da relação de trabalho, veja:

_Artistas se recusam a "trabalhar de graça" para o Google.

_Significa que os artistas oferecem o serviço e o google não paga, para que o cliente tenha obras de arte no navegador do google, também grátis._

_Em _"eles devem fazer um show de graça *mesmo*"_ 
Os sujeitos são os artistas e o público. Eles fazem o show e o público não paga, não paga *MESMO*. A relação comercial entre os artistas e os organizadores do show é algo privado, acordado entre eles, não interessa a ninguém. O importante é informar se o possível interessado pagará pela entrada ou não. Se o artista cobra ou não cobra não muda em nada o preço do ingresso.

Como já foi muito bem dito aqui, um show BENEFICENTE _"no tiene por que ser gratis al menos por aquí ya que *lo recaudado es donado* normalmente a entidades"_

Para esclarecer ainda mais, em português, as duas frases do seu exemplo querem dizer a mesma coisa, ou seja, que o público não paga.
_- ellos deben de *hacer* un espectáculo *gratis*_
_- ellos debe de hacer gratuitamente un espectáculo._

Aproveito para comentar que no Brasil as pessoas não costumam falar abertamente sobre quanto ganham ou deixam de ganhar e é de muito mau gosto perguntar. Ao contrário da Espanha, onde moro, onde as pessoas sempre me perguntam quanto eu "cobro" sem nem me conhecerem direito.

Portanto, quem tiver a ousadia de perguntar isso a um brasileiro, não reclame se receber como resposta uma bela mentira, como punição por haver perguntado. Quem ganha pouco vai mentir para cima a fim de não se sentir humilhado e quem ganha muito vai mentir para baixo a fim de não criar "olho gordo" e outras situações indesejadas, com pedidos de empréstimo, por exemplo.

Lembro, porém, que - como o país é muito grande - pode haver regiões onde este tema não seja tabu e também pessoas que não se importem por responder com sinceridade.

Será que ajudei em algo?


----------

